# Battlefield 4 Battlescreen exclusive to PC, PS4, Xbox One



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Battlefield 4 Battlescreen exclusive to PC, PS4, Xbox One*

Battlefield 4′s second screen features, Battlescreen, will only be available on PC and next-generation consoles.










On PC, PS4 and Xbox One, players will have full access to Battlescreen – maps, stats, loadouts, and server browsing. Battlelog assistant producer Jesper Nielsen confirmed with Engadget that the system won’t be available on PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360.

Part of the reason for the system being next-gen exclusive is that Battlelog is now entirely web-based.

“Battlelog is powered by the web, and that has a lot of implications. There are a lot of different things you can do, things you can do faster, rather than building stuff in native code,” Nielsen said.

“It’s going to be a lot easier for us to actually update things from the in-game Battlelog than would otherwise be the case. You’d have to do patches normally; here we can actually do things almost by the flick of a finger.”

Nielsen said too many players stopped using Battlelog with Battlefield 3 on PS3 and Xbox 360 because they forgot their Origin passwords and couldn’t be bothered digging them up for one game Interestingly. Battlelog on PS4 and Xbbox One will therefore use a QR code rather than an Origin log-in.

“It might sound trivial, but it’s actually making something that might be problematic for people super simple,” he said.

Nielsen said DICE is experimenting with more functions for Battlelog and Battlescreen.

“To be frank, it will stand its real test once we get it out to the players and see how they use it, both when they play and don’t play. That will teach us a lot and help us innovate even more in this field,” he said.

“We don’t have the answers to all the questions in this space yet, so it’s definitely a bit of an experiment, but we’re very confident with some of the steps we’ve taken to provide a truly meaningful and valuable second-screen experience.”

Battlefield 4 launches on PC, PS3 and Xbox 360 at the end of October; next-gen releases are dependent on system launches.

Source: VG24/7


----------

